# mechs. vs fixed, not an arguement post



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have shot both , and have settled in with mechs . for the last 15 years prolly. I have heard, there is a cut off point in poundage where you should not shoot mechs. I suffered a shoulder injury 2 years ago , and am back shooting a bow. I used to shoot 65, now I am at 50. Is there a poundage that you would be better off shooting fixed? do you loose some KE with expandables?, thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

50# will work if you are reasonable in the cut, arrow weight and spine correct and bow/arrow tuned for perfect flight and wait for broadside only. Assuming bow is IBO 300 FPS or better which most are and you don’t have Trex arms as dl comes into place too. If one is not capable of checking all these boxes I would lean towards a fixed blade like the Magnus Stinger or similar designs to give you a margin. I’m shooting #59 at 29.25, perfect flight, 380 grain 340 spine arrow Prime Rize and use a 1 3/8” Grim Reaper with zero reservations about performance.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

And yes you sacrifice some KE/momentum as they deploy


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

The new heavy arrow build with fixed blade trend lately has alot of hunters scratching their heads and questioning their set up. At the end of the day you should shoot what works for you and gives you confidence. I shot a deer this year with expandable and the deer went 30 yards and the blood trail was ridiculous. Shot placement is key, quality mechanicals work great but you do need to stay off the shoulder. I've never been one to take a hard quartering to shot anyway. Its all personal preference and depends on your success rate. If you have to lower your poundage down a heavier arrow with fixed blade head might be a more deadly and efficient choice for you.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I shoot ~60# have used wasp jack hammers mechanical for deer I liked them no problems or issues. I was running low and my next hunt was for bear so I switched to Magnus Buzzcut stingers and never went back. The Jac hammers were pretty strong and was able to reuse ~50%, the magnus I can sharpen and have close to a 100% re-use rate the couple I did bend or brake were replaced under lifetime warranty. I see they cost $40 per 3 pack today last time I purchased some Meijer carried them and they started reducing price after season I pick up 5 packs for less than $10 each.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

454casull said:


> And yes you sacrifice some KE/momentum as they deploy


oh I agree, shot placement is the very first on my list. I did kill a 7 pt, this year with a rediculous amount of blood, ( rage), and it looked like I hit it with an axe. I did get a entry and exit hole, but not a pass through. . Then later, on a doe tag, got a good hit, but again , no pas through. Both deer were recovered, , but I just wasn't sure if there was a draw weight that determined fixed vs. mechs. I tend to think they both will do the job, with the right shot, but now my weight is getting lower.. I used to shoot muzzy 4's and slick tricks, and liked both. With muzzy 3's , I would be on the range half the day trying to get them to fly right, and when I did, there would now and then be a flyer, so I liked mechs.
thank you


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I may go back to my Axis, and slick tricks or muzzy 4's but would try the magnus stinger, thanks 454


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

They fly great I keep a couple as finishing arrows if need be, needed it this season spine shot with Grim Reaper took out offside lung, blood everywhere. Sent the Stinger and it buried in the offside shoulder, pretty much looks new.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I’ve found the older Muzzys to be hit or miss, always had trouble with friends arrows, they never spun true.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

This buck turned right as I shot and hit shoulder, broke through and into the heart and he went 30 yards and died.
View media item 123745
I shot this doe at 65# Mathews Halon with a fairly light arrow, 470 grains total and exited through shoulder blade, arrow stuck in the ground. Watched her drop in 50 yards.

View media item 123687
I shot this buck this year and that is how I found the broadhead on a quartering away shot, right through the shoulder on exit, that pic is a little misleading I think when he ran it moved forward and out. Watched him drop after 60 yards. First pic entry side.



















Those were all with grim reapers and threw some shoulder component. I've shot them for 20 years and never had a performance failure. The chisel tip is key on a mechanical IMO. I believe it maximizes penetration. I also believe when you get up to the bigger cut diameters, 2" and so, it kills too much penetration. Definitely all considerations if you are shooting mechanicals. Myself if I went to 60 or below would start shooting cut on contact fix blades. Both mechanicals and fixed heads are very capable killers when set up right.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

my last bow was 60-70 switchback XT . I shot at 65 but target leagues and shooting all the time took a toll, that and birthdays.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I’ll be 60 in April still shoot @ 71# but also have a bow at 59#. Both are fun to shoot and I actually shoot the heavier one better. I like the margin for error the extra hp affords. Grim Reapers 1 3/4 and 1 3/8 respectively with 380gr total weight for both. Killed twice this season with no performance issues. I lift 4-5 days a week so I stay in shape but I don’t abuse my body either.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

454casull said:


> I’ll be 60 in April still shoot @ 71# but also have a bow at 59#. Both are fun to shoot and I actually shoot the heavier one better. I like the margin for error the extra hp affords. Grim Reapers 1 3/4 and 1 3/8 respectively with 380gr total weight for both. Killed twice this season with no performance issues. I lift 4-5 days a week so I stay in shape but I don’t abuse my body either.


I turned 69 3 days ago, but layed carpet all my life so am still pretty strong. Last 2 years , I have been saddle hunting


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I respect my elders! Glad you are keeping it vertical!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Injuries have a way of dampening a good time though.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I finished my P T, and am working at home on many of the same excercises. I hope to get back on target league this Jan. Only shoot 55 lbs, but you shoot 60 arrows. I used to shoot fITA and nfaa. want to shoot again,, time


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I finished my P T, and am working at home on many of the same excercises. I hope to get back on target league this Jan. Only shoot 55 lbs, but you shoot 60 arrows. I used to shoot fITA and nfaa,


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I am shoulder anal when it comes to form and pushing things. Not sure I’ve shot 60 arrows in a session in over a decade. I love archery, don’t get me wrong, but when I hear guys shooting 100 plus arrows a day that’s just a setup for repetitive motion injury. As stated I train my ass off and listen when it hurts. I can just imagine what installing carpet day in and day out can do to your body. To anyone tuning into this post sorry for the swerve but you can shoot what you are comfortable with 50-80# it’s your choice and don’t let anyone deter you. But, you need to prep yourself for the riggers of shooting heavy poundages or mass quantities of arrows. Think total body fitness. You’ll be surprised at how much easier life is when your in decent shape. Who doesn’t have 5-6 hours a week to invest in yourself? Preachy?? Maybe.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Back to the Bh discussion I mention spine, this is important for proper flight for sure but also recovery when the arrow impacts the intended target. It needs to be stiff enough to recover quickly from the sudden stop of hitting your deer then recover to continue to penetrate. Pushing a wet noodle through a piece of paper isn’t going to work and too weak a spine will also sap energy. Your bow/arrow is a system and must work together as one.


----------

